# sanitary tee on back for dry vent



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Under the IPC no go UPC ? not sure but don't think so, but am sure someone will correct if i am wrong,,, this subject is always coming up


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Under the IPC it is OK as long as your vent from the tee does not go horizontal until it is a min. of 6 inches above the flood level rim of the fixture your venting.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

our inspectors says yes it is allowed for dry vent


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

If the tee is part of the drain line itself then typically the answer is no. But it is generally excepted by my inspectors(UPC) as long as the dry vent is vertical and a wye cannot be used due to structural conditions


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I think most of the plumbers chimed in on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> Under the IPC it is OK as long as your vent from the tee does not go horizontal until it is a min. of 6 inches above the flood level rim of the fixture your venting.



Not sure where you got that info but its not allowed under the IPC. the only time we can use a sanitary on its back is when circuit venting, now that being said some inspectors will let it ride if your not VTR its a field inspectors call. however i will look it up under the IPC ..here in Florida we also have to use the Florida building code that covers sections the IPC leaves open, under the Florida building code absolutely to sanitary on its back regardless


----------

